# Finding  Reputable  Contractors



## north star (Aug 6, 2015)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

O.K., ...so some of us have a need to find "reputable" Contractors

for various projects \ needs.......Looking at ***ICE's*** photos, one

might get the idea that there aren't any reputable Contractors

in his area on the Left Coast.

That said, ...I am in need of of some *"reputable"* Commercial \

Industrial Fencing & Gate Contractors [  Did I mention

"reputable" ?  ] for some high security applications.

*My question to the "reading audience" is*:   How do you go about

finding reputable Contractors for your needs & applications,  ...so

that [ hopefully ] you do not get a product that is proprietary in

design & nature to where only that Contractor can work on their

product, or you get promised a lot on the front end, but actually

deliver very little on the back end [  FWIW,  ...I'm not sure that

geographical constraints are applicable  ].

Thanks for your input !



*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2015)

I normally try to ask people I trust who they have used.

I am in search of an electrician to do minor stuff at my house. The "guy" I was using went commercial only. So have been looking. I know you are looking at something else, so your list may be limited. But, for my case I was trying to stay away from the chain or tv electricains.

Maybe put together a somewhat simple sheet of what you want, such as non proprietary , and send it out to people you know and companies that do the actual work, to see what repsonse you get.

More than likely in your needs, pay a little more money for a good comapny.


----------



## David Henderson (Aug 6, 2015)

North Star don't what area you are in, but if you know some good contractors ask them who they would use.


----------



## conarb (Aug 6, 2015)

[QUOTE='North Star]That said, ...I am in need of of some "reputable" Commercial \Industrial Fencing & Gate Contractors [ Did I mention

"reputable" ? ] for some high security applications.

[/QUOTE]For some reason that I don't understand you are talking about a difficult area, I've had problems too.  Security gates are big business now with wealthy people fearing civil insurrection and wanting them, also in industrial areas with urban problems, it seems that all kinds of unqualified people are jumping in.  Ask general contractors in your area who they've had good luck with, also masonry contractors who have built columns at estate entrances.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 6, 2015)

Ask if they have done any military installations or correctional facilities. If they have, then they have worked with the oppressive state inspection faction, and know what they are in for, and if they are still in business, know how to do it right. And they are proud of it, so crack open that wallet.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Aug 6, 2015)

Angie's list :wink:

I have thought that I knew reputable contractors only to be disappointed.  I recommended one to a coworker who didn't tell the contractor that I sent them.  That was the only way I would give them a name because I didn't want contractors to know that I recommended them.  So he gave the coworker two prices....one with permits and one without permits.

There was a young couple that paid $5200.00 for a simple 100 amp service upgrade.  They also took out a permit to legalize a room addition that was built ten years ago without permit.  One of the corrections was to install arc fault protection on the circuits in the illegal addition.  The contractor that did the service upgrade quoted $1200 for the arc fault.  Well the recessed service was mounted on the exterior wall of the addition and there is a tall attic.  $1200 seemed like a rip so I gave them the name of a contractor and as usual told them to keep my name out of it. He hit them for $2400.  He didn't even have to go in the attic.

When I asked them why they agreed to that I got a sheepish look.  It was easy to see how the first azzhole got $5200.  A contractors license in the wrong hands is a license to steal.

Needless to say, I will never mention those contractors again....or any others.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 6, 2015)

This is why I don't give recommendations. My reputation is worth a lot to me and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## north star (Aug 7, 2015)

*# ~ # ~ #*

Thanks for the input !......Keep it coming.

My particular need is for military facilities.........In light of recent events,

security postures have changed at some military installations.........The

need for increased security measures is only going to increase.

Our organization has been,  and continues to ask around the construction

community about [ reputable ] Contractors who can perform new installs;

as well as, maintenance & repairs on the automated gate, fencing &

barrier type projects.........Unfortunately, a lot of the military is moving

away from "manual type" gates, and in to the automated types.

We DO have a limited budget, but the military DOES seem eager to pay

for quality work on these systems.

FWIW, ...if anyone wants a steady career; here in the U.S., that pays

well, ...get into High Security Gates, Fencing & Barrier installs & repairs.

The market for this type work overseas [ especially in the Middle

East ] is wide open.

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## cda (Aug 7, 2015)

You might contact this company not sure if they do all you need, but they may have some contacts

http://www.southernfolger.com/pages/contact


----------

